# Géo localisation impossible Ipad mini Wifi



## endavent (4 Novembre 2012)

J'ai appris après coup que l'iPad mini wifi n'avait pas de puce GPS et j'ai déjà trouvé cela très mesquin de la part d'Apple et décevant.

Mais par ailleurs je n'ai jamais réussi à me g&#279;olocaliser depuis que je l'ai alors qu'il est connecté sur mon réseau Wifi. Que ce soit sur Google ou sur n'importe quelle application utilisant la triangularisation de réseau Wifi ma position n'est pas détectée.

Y a-t-il un problème selon vous ou est-ce normal ? 

Mon IPhone, même dans un bâtiment, lorsqu'il est reli&#279; au réseau, à toujours réussi à se repérer avec une précision assez étonnante....


----------



## pitou_92 (4 Novembre 2012)

endavent a dit:


> J'ai appris après coup que l'iPad mini wifi n'avait pas de puce GPS et j'ai déjà trouvé cela très mesquin de la part d'Apple et décevant.
> 
> Mais par ailleurs je n'ai jamais réussi à me g&#279;olocaliser depuis que je l'ai alors qu'il est connecté sur mon réseau Wifi. Que ce soit sur Google ou sur n'importe quelle application utilisant la triangularisation de réseau Wifi ma position n'est pas détectée.
> 
> ...



sa peut parfois ne pas marcher, y'a pas de raison de s'inquiéter!


----------



## endavent (4 Novembre 2012)

Parfois peut-être mais là depuis que je l'ai (vendredi) ça ne fonctionne pas y compris en passant par une connexion partagée via mon IPhone en 3G 

Je me demande donc si ce n'est pas une anomalie de mon IPad ...


----------



## endavent (5 Novembre 2012)

Aux temps pour moi : j'ai testé à mon boulot ce matin en partageant la connexion 3G de mon Iphone et la géolocalisation fonctionne.

Ce qui est étonnant c'est que je suis sur le même relais à mon domicile et à mon travail, et surtout que je pensais que des problèmes de triangularisation pouvaient se produire à partir d'un réseau Wifi provenant d'une ligne fixe mais pas d'une connexion 3G ....

Donc pas de bug de l'Ipad Mini vraisemblablement.


----------

